# My MAC only collection



## viva_diva (Nov 13, 2005)

This is my MAC stuff.  One day when I am really bored I will do all my stuff.  I have way more dior, shiseido, lancome... etc.


----------



## Caderas (Nov 13, 2005)

oooohhh, i like all your e/s!!  well, i like all of it.  haha, good collection.


----------



## Tira-Misu (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, its a wonderful collection!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Nov 14, 2005)

Great collection !


----------



## viva_diva (Nov 14, 2005)

*Ok, so I was really bored today *

this is some more of my non-MAC stuff.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 15, 2005)

Great collection! Love that blue case.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 15, 2005)

what a cool as collection! i'm in love with your e/s collection! i have way less than that


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Lookin' Good!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------

